# Going Union, need help on tools



## Chaz (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello everyone, I bought the rolling bottom piece Milwaukee packout. Currently I am non union and it is awesome for that because I have lots of power/hand tools. But I will be going union very soon (tilt up heavy commercial work)and wonder. Do you guys think it will still be good to haul my hand tools or no? Please let me know what you guys think. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Nope. Only bring whats on the tool list.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bring what's on the tool lost and then see what the other guys bring.
We, a union shop, provide all battery/ power tools, bits, blades and whatever the guys need. We expect electricians to bring what is on the tool list.
I don't want to be responsible for some worms socket set or anything else they claim was stolen or lost. 
We have plenty of benders, crimpers, cutters, ladders and all of the things contractors should have. Electricians just need to take care of them and hopefully leave them for the next crew.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> Bring what's on the tool lost and then see what the other guys bring.
> We, a union shop, provide all battery/ power tools, bits, blades and whatever the guys need. We expect electricians to bring what is on the tool list.
> I don't want to be responsible for some worms socket set or anything else they claim was stolen or lost.
> We have plenty of benders, crimpers, cutters, ladders and all of the things contractors should have. Electricians just need to take care of them and hopefully leave them for the next crew.


"worms"??


----------



## Chaz (Aug 11, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Bring what's on the tool lost and then see what the other guys bring.
> We, a union shop, provide all battery/ power tools, bits, blades and whatever the guys need. We expect electricians to bring what is on the tool list.
> I don't want to be responsible for some worms socket set or anything else they claim was stolen or lost.
> We have plenty of benders, crimpers, cutters, ladders and all of the things contractors should have. Electricians just need to take care of them and hopefully leave them for the next crew.


Thank you, for the insight. The more I think about I look forward to only bringing my occi tool belt and my small tool bag rather than all the other tools I drag around. Lol :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chaz said:


> Thank you, for the insight. The more I think about I look forward to only bringing my occi tool belt and my small tool bag rather than all the other tools I drag around. Lol :smile:


If you value the thought of getting old and still being able to function with good orthopedic health you will learn rapidly to only carry what you need for the task at hnad when it comes to a "toolbelt".

20 years from now your spine, hips, knees, and neck will say thanks by still working relatively 'painfree'!

Work smarter not harder:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I*f you value the thought of getting old and still being able to function with good orthopedic health LEAVE THE POWER TOOLS HOME*
> 
> 20 years from now your spine, hips, knees, and neck will say thanks by still working relatively 'painfree'!
> 
> Work smarter not harder:


FIFY, Of course, I am kidding they would never do that in the 21st Century


GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mulder said:


> "worms"??


Those that try to one up themselves by making people that follow the rules look bad.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chaz, that tool belt rig you have is not going to go over well. Keep your tools in a bag placed near your work area and put the 3-5 tools that you use at one time into a small pouch or apron setup.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> FIFY, Of course, I am kidding they would never do that in the 21st Century
> 
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


But he should have employer supplied powertools and not need to carry his personal ones.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 11, 2018)

@HackWork @MechanicalDVR I agree I’m looking at getting a smaller pouch like a small Klein or greenlee tool holder. I didn’t like the Apron. The picture I have of my tool belt was when I first started and like a typical greenhorn I put everything but the kitchen sink in those bad boys. Now I carry just a few things and have my trusty Klein canvas bag near by. Thanks you guys


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chaz said:


> Thank you, for the insight. The more I think about I look forward to only bringing my* occi tool belt* and my small tool bag rather than all the other tools I drag around. Lol :smile:


Depending on your local custom, that could go over like a lead balloon. Keep the occi tool belt in a knapsack unless you see others wearing similar. The only tool pouch you ever see around here are the tiny leather or nylon ones the data bitches wear to keep the punchdown tool and scissors in. Those guys are frowned upon, though I'm not sure it's for the pouch or the fact that they're data bitches.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Most guys I know wear something like this:









Or carry a bag like this:









Start with the required tool list the union gives you. Add or subtract tools you use frequently, or rarely.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Follow union norms.

Don't stick out.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> Most guys I know wear something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pouch will prove useless. On a union construction job, you will never need to keyhole saw sheetrock for a box, fish cable down wall, install cable in box, install box, strip wires, install device, install coverplate, energize device, test device. 



You will only ever be doing ONE of those steps. Over and over and over. Strapping all your tools to your waist so you're always "ready for anything" is how nonunion shops roll - due to haphazard and typically inexperienced management, the necessity to keep your tools on your person lest your co-workers steal them, and the unwillingness of the company to provide gangboxes for anything other than company tools.



Picture yourself performing any typical task - installing racks, running conduit, pulling wire, running cable, terminating panels, installing unistrut, deviceing, and exactly which of the 2-3 hand tools you actually need for it - they fit in your back pocket. Walking around all day humping your entire tool inventory is moronic and counterproductive.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

He’s right ya know.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The pouch will prove useless. On a union construction job, you will never need to keyhole saw sheetrock for a box, fish cable down wall, install cable in box, install box, strip wires, install device, install coverplate, energize device, test device.
> 
> You will only ever be doing ONE of those steps. Over and over and over. Strapping all your tools to your waist so you're always "ready for anything" is how nonunion shops roll - due to haphazard and typically inexperienced management, the necessity to keep your tools on your person lest your co-workers steal them, and the unwillingness of the company to provide gangboxes for anything other than company tools.
> 
> Picture yourself performing any typical task - installing racks, running conduit, pulling wire, running cable, terminating panels, installing unistrut, deviceing, and exactly which of the 2-3 hand tools you actually need for it - they fit in your back pocket. Walking around all day humping your entire tool inventory is moronic and counterproductive.


This may have been your experience, but not mine. I worked for smaller union shops doing small business remodels, warehouse customization, some resi work, and manufacturing maintenance. Most of the time there were one, or two, guys on a site.

Union work can vary as much as non-union. I always wore a pouch.

The OP should have everything on the tool list, and be prepared to carry it.

Then tweak things, as needed, for the assigned work.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 11, 2018)

Dan the electricman said:


> This may have been your experience, but not mine. I worked for smaller union shops doing small business remodels, warehouse customization, some resi work, and manufacturing maintenance. Most of the time there were one, or two, guys on a site.
> 
> Union work can vary as much as non-union. I always wore a pouch.
> 
> ...


I like that thinking. I like to have what I need or what my j-man might need


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The pouch will prove useless. On a union construction job, you will never need to keyhole saw sheetrock for a box, fish cable down wall, install cable in box, install box, strip wires, install device, install coverplate, energize device, test device..........


I tend to agree with you if you’re working on “the big job” but not true if you are running a service truck, which many union contractors still have.

You never know what you’re going to need walking into some service calls.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It is important to look at what you're doing and tool up accordingly. I agree that most tasks can be done efficiently with about five tools but there are tasks that require more. 

In the OP's shoes, I'd get a not-fancy tool box filled with the tool list, and start trying different small pouches etc. as you learn what you'll be doing. 

First day on the job, I'd pick one of the Husky or similar you can get for $10-$15, a nail apron which costs next to nothing, and go from there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> This may have been your experience, but not mine. I worked for smaller union shops doing small business remodels, warehouse customization, some resi work, and manufacturing maintenance. Most of the time there were one, or two, guys on a site.
> 
> Union work can vary as much as non-union. I always wore a pouch.
> 
> ...


The most pouch I ever needed:


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

My standard pack out. Carried in a 12" drag bag.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When I am installing pipe, I do not need my tick tracer, strippers, or even my linemans. When I am pulling wire I don't need a level or nut drivers. When I am installing devices I don't need a hammer or channel locks.

Those tools would always be nearby in my bag with the rest of the tool list, but there is no reason to carry them on my body.

The same goes for service work, it's better to carry a bag in that contains all the tools that you need than it is to try to fit most of what you need in a tool-pouch on your waist. 

Also, what splatz said is very true, having a pouch for material is often more important. What's the use in having all your tools on your waist when you have to walk back and forth to the cart/table for each connect/coupling/strap/screw/anchor/etc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> When I am installing pipe, I do not need my tick tracer, strippers, or even my linemans. When I am pulling wire I don't need a level or nut drivers. When I am installing devices I don't need a hammer or channel locks.
> 
> Those tools would always be nearby in my bag with the rest of the tool list, but there is no reason to carry them on my body.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

I'm with you, never been a fan of carrying everything you own on your waist.

I like the Carhartt apron for supplies and the small pouch for the rest of what you need.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

There is always “that guy” who feels he must carry every tool he owns on a belt when doing a task that only requires two tools :vs_laugh:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

eddy current said:


> There is always “that guy” who feels he must carry every tool he owns on a belt when doing a task that only requires two tools :vs_laugh:



Or a gun. Similar psychological idiom.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The pouch will prove useless. On a union construction job, you will never need to keyhole saw sheetrock for a box, fish cable down wall, install cable in box, install box, strip wires, install device, install coverplate, energize device, test device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in Local 20. I did everything you just said yesterday and it's common place among all the contractors down here I've worked for.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Not in Local 20. I did everything you just said yesterday and it's common place among all the contractors down here I've worked for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


When I was working in NYC I could figure on being on one task until it was completed often up to a weeks work or more.

Then there were odd days of pulling wire and terminating controls at the same time.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I was working in NYC I could figure on being on one task until it was completed often up to a weeks work or more.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were odd days of pulling wire and terminating controls at the same time.


It's the end of the job. Odd ends, punch lists, change orders.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The pouch will prove useless. On a union construction job, you will never need to keyhole saw sheetrock for a box, fish cable down wall, install cable in box, install box, strip wires, install device, install coverplate, energize device, test device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are speaking about your area here it is different you see everything except personal power tools, Aprons small pouches, buckets, tool boxes, leather pocket liners, and side tool pouches, I have even seen some with carpenter leather tool belts.

Sometimes you need your entire arsenal of tools other times a tweaker is all it takes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> It's the end of the job. Odd ends, punch lists, change orders.


Oh well that explains a lot.

Punchlist stuff is normally like that, load up the cart and have at it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Not in Local 20. I did everything you just said yesterday and it's common place among all the contractors down here I've worked for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



You mean you installed wire, cable, cut in a box, installed device, energized and tested?


If you do that on a regular basis then you're in service, not construction.


If you installed racks, conduit, pulled wire, set boxes, panels, devices and it was advantageous to have all your tools within reach of your fingertips then you're working on a very haphazardly run job.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> You are speaking about your area here it is different you see everything except personal power tools, Aprons small pouches, buckets, tool boxes, leather pocket liners, and side tool pouches, I have even seen some with carpenter leather tool belts.
> 
> Sometimes you need your entire arsenal of tools other times a tweaker is all it takes.



Absolutely. But even if you're doing a variety of tasks in let's say an electrical closet - run conduit, pull some wire, set a panel, install unistrut, tie in HR, go out to the floor and install a few devices, power up and test... even if you had a tool pouch you'd probably hang it in the electric closet for most of the duration.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Absolutely. But even if you're doing a variety of tasks in let's say an electrical closet - run conduit, pull some wire, set a panel, install unistrut, tie in HR, go out to the floor and install a few devices, power up and test... *even if you had a tool pouch you'd probably hang it in the electric closet for most of the duration*.


If you are smart.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You mean you installed wire, cable, cut in a box, installed device, energized and tested?
> 
> 
> If you do that on a regular basis then you're in service, not construction.
> ...


Yes. I cut a hole, fished a cable, installed a box and termed a switch and tied it into the jbox, turned it on and tested it.

Hell, a lot of the hospital remodels I'd done were like that. As I said it's the end of the job and for any number of reasons these situations will come up.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The pouch will prove useless. On a union construction job, you will never need to keyhole saw sheetrock for a box, fish cable down wall, install cable in box, install box, strip wires, install device, install coverplate, energize device, test device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen 20+ people with this exact pouch. A lot of guys have it on a belt and carry it on their shoulders. Our local is a mix of small and large companies. The contractor I work for is service based and we do a little of everything so I carry more tools than big job type guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> I’ve seen 20+ people with this exact pouch. A lot of guys have it on a belt and carry it on their shoulders. Our local is a mix of small and large companies. The contractor I work for is service based and we do a little of everything so I carry more tools than big job type guys


Having all your tools in a bag or box is good, carrying ONLY what you need for the current task at hand is not only smart but much better for your long term joint health.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Smid said:


> I’ve seen 20+ people with this exact pouch. *A lot of guys have it on a belt and carry it on their shoulders. *Our local is a mix of small and large companies. The contractor I work for is service based and we do a little of everything so I carry more tools than big job type guys


I see a lot of guys that carry a loaded tool pouch but they really use it like a tote, they sling it over their shoulder as a tool purse, but few actually ever wear it while working. They actually make a good purse, but suck as a tote because they don't stand up nice, so they're leaned up against a wall close by, but not strapped on. 

I see people working inefficiently both ways, and I do get irritated with minimalists that insist on making due with what they can fit in their pockets rather than keeping the right tools for the job on their person. At a bare minimum something like the Occidental pocket pouch or the pocket buddy from Wireman.com is necessary for most tasks.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried using a pouch (as a tote the way lots of guys often do it) for about 2 weeks before I got sick of it. I found that a small 12" tool bag was far superior. It held more, it concealed my tools without advertising them to thieves, it didn't fall over, etc.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

For a large powerhouse project I was on an the outdoor wire pulling crew for 8-9 months. I basically only needed a pair or Klein’s, screwdriver and Channelocks the entire time. My toolpouch w/remaining tools hung on a nail in the trailer most of the time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Back to the OP. 
Whatever you do and mean this is your #1 priority. 
Get yourself a good high quality wooden folding rule that reads on both sides.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought the union tool list was pliers and a flat blade?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I see a lot of guys that carry a loaded tool pouch but they really use it like a tote, they sling it over their shoulder as a tool purse, but few actually ever wear it while working. They actually make a good purse, but suck as a tote because *they don't stand up nice,* so they're leaned up against a wall close by, but not strapped on.
> 
> I see people working inefficiently both ways, and I do get irritated with minimalists that insist on making due with what they can fit in their pockets rather than keeping the right tools for the job on their person. At a bare minimum something like the Occidental pocket pouch or the pocket buddy from Wireman.com is necessary for most tasks.



These stand up on their own very well:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> These stand up on their own very well:


Yeah, but that's the "HVAC Tech Series". A real electrician wouldn't own such nonsense:vs_whistle:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Yeah, but that's the "HVAC Tech Series". A real electrician wouldn't own such nonsense:vs_whistle:


The TP3 I got from Hack, the TP4 Veto sent me to test, I couldn't care any less what the label says the price was right.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

MTW said:


> I thought the union tool list was pliers and a flat blade?


That’s two more tools than the pipe fitters and plumbers have to supply!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

sbrn33 said:


> Back to the OP.
> Whatever you do and mean this is your #1 priority.
> Get yourself a good high quality wooden folding rule that reads on both sides.


You forgot to mention the deck of playing cards for roof work.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The TP3 I got from Hack, the TP4 Veto sent me to test, I couldn't care any less what the label says the price was right.


Yeah. Show us your "Plumber's Helper Series" drain snake next.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The TP3 I got from Hack, the TP4 Veto sent me to test, I couldn't care any less what the label says the price was right.


Wow, I completely forgot that I sent that to you. I thought it was still in the basement lol. At least it's getting good use. :smile:


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I’ve always carried everything on the tool list, and more. It’s not really that hard to always have your tools close by. 

If I do put on the tools, it’s just a small tool holder on one side, and a nail bag on the other. I’d rather wear that than climb a ladder extra times. Some days, depending on what I’m doing, I wouldn’t get anything done if I didn’t wear something. 

Although I see the minimalist working all the time, and some days it’s me, I don’t see anyone that doesn’t have all their tools close by. And that includes a Sheetrock saw.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HertzHound said:


> I’ve always carried everything on the tool list, and more. It’s not really that hard to always have your tools close by.
> 
> If I do put on the tools, it’s just a small tool holder on one side, and a nail bag on the other. I’d rather wear that than climb a ladder extra times. Some days, depending on what I’m doing, I wouldn’t get anything done if I didn’t wear something.
> 
> Although I see the minimalist working all the time, and some days it’s me, I don’t see anyone that doesn’t have all their tools close by. And that includes a Sheetrock saw.


Hi Hax :detective:


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

MTW said:


> HertzHound said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve always carried everything on the tool list, and more. It’s not really that hard to always have your tools close by.
> ...


Not even on a good hair day!


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> I’ve always carried everything on the tool list, and more. It’s not really that hard to always have your tools close by.
> 
> If I do put on the tools, it’s just a small tool holder on one side, and a nail bag on the other. I’d rather wear that than climb a ladder extra times. Some days, depending on what I’m doing, I wouldn’t get anything done if I didn’t wear something.
> 
> Although I see the minimalist working all the time, and some days it’s me, I don’t see anyone that doesn’t have all their tools close by. And that includes a Sheetrock saw.


Klein has a folding one now. No more building a sheath or poking holes in your bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Yeah. Show us your "Plumber's Helper Series" drain snake next.


Lol!


I'm proud of the fact I came up in a construction family, I've worked in many trades for family business.

No shame in being multi talented!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Wow, I completely forgot that I sent that to you. I thought it was still in the basement lol. At least it's getting good use. :smile:


I use it all the time, perfect size for loading up for a specific task or three.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Chops146 said:


> Klein has a folding one now. No more building a sheath or poking holes in your bag.


That’s good to know. I bought a Veto Tech LC tool bag two years ago. For me it’s the perfect size. I don’t want to rip it. It’s held up great. I think my jab saw is laying down with my bigger Chanel locks. It seams safer that way. 

I barely get the tools out of the trunk these days. I go through track ball mice now. About one a year. There not on the tool list. My employer bought the last one. Maybe I’ll go all out next time and get 3D connection’s space mouse.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> Hi Hax :detective:


Wow! Is he me too?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> Wow! Is he me too?


Well....:vs_OMG:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Please don’t make me give you a talking to.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> These stand up on their own very well:


They have the tp3b and 4b now. which has a hard base to stand up and now has a tape measure clip on it. Those are sweet little bags though, nice for a small troubleshooting loadout


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> They have the tp3b and 4b now. which has a hard base to stand up and now has a tape measure clip on it. Those are sweet little bags though, nice for a small troubleshooting loadout


Yeah they are great bags.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Smid said:


> They have the tp3b and 4b now. which has a hard base to stand up and now has a tape measure clip on it. Those are sweet little bags though, nice for a small troubleshooting loadout


Troubleshooting HVAC.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> Troubleshooting HVAC.


I'll just grab my Testo 550's and Megger....


Oh, why do I know so much about HVAC? :brows:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> I'll just grab my Testo 550's and Megger....
> 
> 
> Oh, why do I know so much about HVAC? :brows:


Same reason I know so much about women: YouTube.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Troubleshooting HVAC.


Why, because all you need to troubleshoot electrical is a T6 and a 11-in-1?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why, because all you need to troubleshoot electrical is a T6 and a 11-in-1?


No. Because HVAC is gayer than a one-nut sasquach.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> No. Because HVAC is gayer than a one-nut sasquach.


Interesting thought.

I guess you are the resident 'gay' expert?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Interesting thought.
> 
> I guess you are the resident 'gay' expert?


Don't be a ****. I'm the sasquach expert.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> No. Because HVAC is gayer than a one-nut sasquach.


I saw what you did there. :devil3:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

:vs_mad::sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Don't be a ****. I'm the sasquach expert.



Don't worry, I'm no ****!


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't worry, I'm no ****!


Uh huh. Of course not.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Hacky :vs_wave:


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

Sorry guys, I have to put a few cents in! Working as a maintenance electrician / engineer I can unequivocally say HVAC is definitely not gay! In 21 years working fo UAL in facilities and plant maintenance, 70% was electrical work and 30% was HVAC and I can attest that only our electrical portion of our jobs was gay. Thank God I was tasked with the non gay portions of the job!! On the tool portion we always stoned way more than the list in our tool rooms, and loaded our electrical carts full of supplies and parts. Unfortunately maintenance electricians in our company never have a set job site or project much if ever. We constantly are bombarded with the unplanned incompetence of our under qualified supervisors and managers. It is only thru the excellence and over competence of our leads and engineers that we ever get things done. Consequently I always habitually under promise and and always over produce. In this crazy universe the only way it’s possible to have the required tool list plus about 2-3 k more in tools. They supply power tools but not much else. Our manager is a 65 year old extremely incompetent woman who previously was a secretary, and our supervisor an ex drug addict/alcoholic with Alzheimer’s. His second shift counterpart was a print room manager, who oddly enough does a better job than all of the other idiots. It’s only the lead engineers and long time seniority engineers like myself that manage to keep the department afloat. Back when I ran jobs in the luggage sorter I could actually get away with the “purse” setup. How’s that for gay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender2Rumason (Mar 14, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> Nope. Only bring whats on the tool list.


What will be the best for motor pump job??


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Ender2Rumason said:


> What will be the best for motor pump job??


Retaining ring pliers

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

